# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  Opinions on different workout routines while on cycle?

## Gekko101

As this is steroid forum I guess it's OK to ask this here.

I'm interested to know what kind of workout routines people use while on cycle, and experiences if some type of workout routine works better than other while juicing, compared to natural training?

Myself I noticed while I was still natural, that almost the only way to get any gains, was to workout with pretty tight frequency, HST training (whole body 3x week) did work OK, also did some 2 splits-workouts, 3-4x a week. I tried a lot of routines with body splitted to 3 or 4 days as well (long 6-8days frequency) but that didn't do me any good back then.

But now while I'm on cycle, I have been thinking if situation is different? I don't know? 

I don't get any long lasting muscle pains or anything like that, so is it still more often the better, or would some routine with longer resting time actually work better possibly?

Why those 3 or 4 splits are often recommended at steroid sites for bodybuilding purposes, wouldn't the gains be better when muscle is trained more often, specially when juice makes you recover faster?


At the moment my workout is like this:

*Day 1* - 6REPS / set
Legs - 1 exercise, 3 sets
Chest - 2 exercises, 4+3sets.
Triceps - 1 exercise, 3 sets
Deltoids - 1 exercise, 3sets.
Abs

*Day 2* - 6REPS / set
Back - 2 exercises, 3+3sets.
Biceps - 2 exercises, 3+2sets.
Rear Deltoids - 1 exercise, 2 sets.
Calves - 1 exercise, 1set.

*Day 3* 
Same as day 1, but different exercises and 12REPS / set.

*Day 4*
Same as day 2, but different exercises and 12REPS / set.

----------


## jbm

how about 5 days on 2 days off?

----------


## eatrainrest

try 4 day split, 3 on 1 off, or 3 on 2 off

----------


## eatrainrest

> As this is steroid forum I guess it's OK to ask this here.
> 
> I'm interested to know what kind of workout routines people use while on cycle, and experiences if some type of workout routine works better than other while juicing, compared to natural training?
> 
> Myself I noticed while I was still natural, that almost the only way to get any gains, was to workout with pretty tight frequency, HST training (whole body 3x week) did work OK, also did some 2 splits-workouts, 3-4x a week. I tried a lot of routines with body splitted to 3 or 4 days as well (long 6-8days frequency) but that didn't do me any good back then.
> 
> But now while I'm on cycle, I have been thinking if situation is different? I don't know? 
> 
> I don't get any long lasting muscle pains or anything like that,* so is it still more often the better, or would some routine with longer resting time actually work better possibly?*
> ...


you can still overtrain a muscle even while on gear. 3x a week is too much IMO. if your working each muscle 1x weekly and are not growing you are doing something wrong either not training hard enough or your diet sucks.

----------


## Gekko101

Thanks for feedback, I encouraged myself to do change now, and I took the anabolic workout from www.steroid.com and made some minor changes to it. 

I'm gonna do it 2on 1 off 2 on 2 off. So 4 workouts each week, instead of the 8day split it has originally.

Let's see where that takes me!  :Smilie:

----------


## ranging1

i understand ur on gear but i think alot of people make a big mistake while on gear
when ur on gear u may recover faster
but u also can train harder
the harder u can train, the more recovery u need
so i personaly think the recovery abilities people believe u have while on gear are overrated
while on gear i think results are acheived better because u can train with the same identical volume as someone whos not on gear, but u can trai harder and recover faster
thus giving u better results then someone whos natural

as for training
like u said anbolic workout on steroid .com is a very good workout
my workout is very simialr and have acheived great results
so stick with it

----------


## Twist

how about stats?
If gains are the problem then maybe diet is too

----------


## bmit

i do 3 on 1 off, and then 3 on 2 off. Works well

----------

